# Beware of Dog signs???



## Lynxe (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi all,

We are moving to a new house soon, and Furbaby #2 is coming with us from his old temporary home! The new house has a front door and a back gate. Casper is a Golden Retriever and is very people-orientated and lively; he wants to know people and will approach them regardless of whether they want his attention or not. He is in no way aggressive. 

Where do people stand on the Beware of the Dog signs? I don't believe they are a legal requirement, but do people like them/not like them? Arguments for and against??

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisEdmunds (Apr 24, 2015)

Lynxe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are moving to a new house soon, and Furbaby #2 is coming with us from his old temporary home! The new house has a front door and a back gate. Casper is a Golden Retriever and is very people-orientated and lively; he wants to know people and will approach them regardless of whether they want his attention or not. He is in no way aggressive.
> 
> ...


This sign is on my gate and has saved a few delivery men from having to make a complaint in the past. I know that the DDA encompasses private property now. Even so, I don't have a dog and bark myself. The way I see it is that it's better than no sign being there. Someone could fall over your dog and claim that it's a danger.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I always thought they were a sign of admitting fault..... As in " my dog might bite you"


----------



## ChrisEdmunds (Apr 24, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> I always thought they were a sign of admitting fault..... As in " my dog might bite you"


They all might, now that the DDA (Dangerous Dogs Act) covers all breeds and all eventualities.


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

Same here Lexiedhb. "Beware of the Dog" implies danger.

I have a "dogs loose" sign on my back gate. It's double bolted and 6ft. high but if someone wanted to they could get in. If someone gets in and gets bitten I like to think I would be pretty well covered because the gate is as secure as I can make it and the person will have warning that dogs are loose, though I've not given any indication that they're aggressive (just that they're loose)... But I have no idea now that the DDA has switched things up.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I prefer not to advertise I've got dogs, although a quick knock on the door will definitely leave the caller in no doubt


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

I was told that legally if you had a sign that says Beware of the Dog legally it could be argued that you knew your dog was dangerous if it attacked or bit somebody. Under the new DD laws this doesn't seem to matter much anymore since a dog that bites an intruder in a garden is in breach of the law anyway. 

I still think though some sort of sign is a good idea if only to put off would be intruders from coming into my garden in the first place. I had signs made that show a German Shepherd picture and say "Be Aware! I Live Here!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I just have a plain 'Beware of the Dog' sign on my front door and side gate. Not sure about the legalities but hopefully it will act as a deterrent against break ins.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ChrisEdmunds said:


> They all might, now that the DDA (Dangerous Dogs Act) covers all breeds and all eventualities.


I know they all might, but the sign advertises you are aware you own a dog that bites, so people need to "be aware"


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> I know they all might, but the sign advertises you are aware you own a dog that bites, so people need to "be aware"


It depends how its worded! "Beware of the Dog" is not the same as "Be Aware, I live here" which simply states in my case that a German Shepherd lives on the premises and people are forewarned of her presence, not that she may bite as in the case of the former sign wording.


----------



## ChrisEdmunds (Apr 24, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> I know they all might, but the sign advertises you are aware you own a dog that bites, so people need to "be aware"


No it doesn't. It says '*Warning Guard dogs*'.

Guard Dogs Act 1975

"guard dog" means a dog which is being used to protect-

(a)premises; or

(b)property kept on the premises; or

(c)a person guarding the premises or such property;

There is no threat. No beware of the dog implication either. But let's face it, all the versions mentioned above are a warning that there is a dog on the premises and caution is advised.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

ChrisEdmunds said:


> No it doesn't. It says '*Warning Guard dogs*'.
> 
> Guard Dogs Act 1975
> 
> ...


The Guard Dogs Act 1975 prohibits a person from using or permitting the use of a guard dog at any premises unless there is a person capable of controlling the dog ("the handler") present on the premises and the dog is under the control of the handler at all times except where it is secured so that it is not at liberty to go freely about the premises.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

I did have a Beware of the dog sign but it took it down when a few white vans started hanging round (not saying everyone in white vans are dodgy) but I just didn't feel secure having the sign advertising to the passing public that I had dogs. mow ive just bolted the gate and stuck a doorbell on it so people have to ring before they can even get to my front door


----------



## ChrisEdmunds (Apr 24, 2015)

cbcdesign said:


> The Guard Dogs Act 1975 prohibits a person from using or permitting the use of a guard dog at any premises unless there is a person capable of controlling the dog ("the handler") present on the premises and the dog is under the control of the handler at all times except where it is secured so that it is not at liberty to go freely about the premises.


Absolutely.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ChrisEdmunds said:


> No it doesn't. It says '*Warning Guard dogs*'.
> 
> Guard Dogs Act 1975
> 
> ...


Er yours does........ It's not the only sign available, and not what the OP asked about. Is it not illegal to have "guard dogs" in private property without a handler present at all times or it restrained by a crate or such like?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

There is, to date, no case law on "Beware of the Dog" signs. It does not necessarily imply that the dogs are dangerous per se but people can infer what they like. It could be argued that you are making people aware of a dog's existence so that in the event of a phobia, allergy or opening a gate they are fully cognisant of the hazards. Trevor Cooper of Dog Law UK advises against their use and recommends something with less potential for legal argument eg "A Bichon Frise" lives here, or "Dogs Running Free". The use of signs which say "Guard Dogs" is usually restricted to those premises which do have guard dogs and means that inhabitants must abide by The Guard Dog Act 1975 which means that they can never be off lead unless confined securely eg in a kennel and if out of a kennel must be with a handler. In any event ALL dogs may bite given the right circumstances. Erecting a Hazard sign which, under the Signs and Signals Act, implies danger (yellow triangle with black text) is probably not a wise idea.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

If your dog bites someone and you have a sign warning people to beware of your dog you haven't a leg to stand on as by providing signs telling people they need to be aware of your dog you are advertising you knew your dog might bite! Whether that is the case or not!

Guard dogs are very different and must be sign posted! Night and day no comparison!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

ChrisEdmunds said:


> Absolutely.


Well in which case any potential intruder can consider themselves well and truly warned!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

cbcdesign said:


> It depends how its worded! "Beware of the Dog" is not the same as "Be Aware, I live here" which simply states in my case that a German Shepherd lives on the premises and people are forewarned of her presence, not that she may bite as in the case of the former sign wording.


Agree entirely. Wording is important


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Slightly off topic but what do people think of the "Dogs Running Free" signs?
The guy who delivered my oven just let himself right into my house, opened my living room door which all 4 dogs bolted towards. My front door opens up onto the main street, which is USUALLY locked however I unlocked it as my neighbour wanted to drop a parcel through the door for me.
Wondering if a " Caution. Dogs Running Free. Please Knock and Wait" sign would be ok ?


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Agree entirely. Wording is important


I grappled with this problem area of the law for some time when deciding if I should put up signs or not. I had the same point of view as Smokeybear which was that strictly speaking Beware of the Dog doesn't necessarily mean the dog would bite but one person reads something differently to another unfortunately. In the end I decided that simply advising people that a large dog lived at my address couldn't be misinterpreted in any way, it simply alerts visitors to her presence.

Dogs running free signs are fine for the same reason in my opinion.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Cant see a problem with a dogs running free sign


----------



## ChrisEdmunds (Apr 24, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> Agree entirely. Wording is important


To lawyers, maybe. 

To warn or not to warn. I prefer to warn in my personal circumstances.

*"the dog is under the control of the handler at all times"* does apply, whether leashed or unleashed.



ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Slightly off topic but what do people think of the "Dogs Running Free" signs?
> 
> The guy who delivered my oven just let himself right into my house, opened my living room door which all 4 dogs bolted towards. My front door opens up onto the main street, which is USUALLY locked however I unlocked it as my neighbour wanted to drop a parcel through the door for me.
> Wondering if a " Caution. Dogs Running Free. Please Knock and Wait" sign would be ok ?


What's the implication of that 'warning'?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

None just wondering what people thought of them


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> None just wondering what people thought of them


I suspect he would not have opened the door with a "Dogs running Free" sign upon it. For safety they are a good idea I think.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

cbcdesign said:


> I suspect he would not have opened the door with a "Dogs running Free" sign upon it. For safety they are a good idea I think.


I would have hoped so! I can't believe he did it in the first place! My language was rather colourful that day!


----------



## ChrisEdmunds (Apr 24, 2015)

Is a bark a warning? If it is, what does it warn of?.. The presence of a dog who may or not bite. Hence a sign, any sign will do in my opinion. They all mean that there are dogs that may cause you to be bitten or fall over them or, for some of us, to have an allergic reaction etc.

I would say that 'guard dogs' implies large dog(s). Apart from that, it means about the same as 'Beware of the dog' and 'Dogs running free'. Potential danger within these walls.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ChrisEdmunds said:


> To lawyers, maybe.
> 
> To warn or not to warn. I prefer to warn in my personal circumstances.
> 
> ...


Lawyers would be who one would have to worry about in the case of an "incident"........ Imo "dogs running free" is no where near the same as a hazard sign with "guard dogs" written on it. The first says dogs live here and are not contained, the second implys you own a dog trained to guard and bring down intruders if necessary. Hence the different rules regarding the keeping of guard dogs


----------



## Schnauzer.Sophie (Apr 25, 2015)

Lynxe said:


> Arguments for and against??


Well, you did ask! 



Lexiedhb said:


> Lawyers would be who one would have to worry about in the case of an "incident"........ Imo "dogs running free" is no where near the same as a hazard sign with "guard dogs" written on it. The first says dogs live here and are not contained, the second implys you own a dog trained to guard and bring down intruders if necessary. Hence the different rules regarding the keeping of guard dogs


At the end of the day they're all warnings of a dog being on the premises. Most dog owners only warn of their dogs if they think that it might somehow hurt someone. Deliberately or by accident it seems.

I would say yes to getting a sign for your sometimes boisterous dog.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Schnauzer.Sophie said:


> Well, you did ask!
> 
> At the end of the day they're all warnings of a dog being on the premises. Most dog owners only warn of their dogs if they think that it might somehow hurt someone. Deliberately or by accident it seems.
> 
> I would say yes to getting a sign for your sometimes boisterous dog.


I didn't ask for arguments for and against, and wont be getting a sign for my "sometimes boisterous dog"


----------



## Schnauzer.Sophie (Apr 25, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> I didn't ask for arguments for and against, and wont be getting a sign for my "sometimes boisterous dog"


No. You just made one. 

Where would we be without warning signs? I noticed some 'deer jumping' signs on the way home. They made me slow down a bit. Just in case..


----------



## Lynxe (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow, didn't expect such a debate!!

I hadn't considered the implications of "beware of the dog" but I totally understand the argument. I think we will go for something like "Dog running free", just to be safe.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd never have a beware of the dog sign as it would imply to people that I have dog(s) and I don't want to advertise to people that I have them as who knows what sort of people might be wondering about.


----------



## ChrisEdmunds (Apr 24, 2015)

Lynxe said:


> Wow, didn't expect such a debate!!
> 
> I hadn't considered the implications of "beware of the dog" but I totally understand the argument. I think we will go for something like "Dog running free", just to be safe.


Why don't you just claim that you're dyslexic and use this sign. 









Or use this non threatening text.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

bella2013 said:


> I did have a Beware of the dog sign but it took it down when a few white vans started hanging round (not saying everyone in white vans are dodgy) but I just didn't feel secure having the sign advertising to the passing public that I had dogs. mow ive just bolted the gate and stuck a doorbell on it so people have to ring before they can even get to my front door


Eh! Nearly every van I ever see is white. It is the most common colour. What a weird idea.



Meezey said:


> If your dog bites someone and you have a sign warning people to beware of your dog you haven't a leg to stand on as by providing signs telling people they need to be aware of your dog you are advertising you knew your dog might bite! Whether that is the case or not!
> 
> Guard dogs are very different and must be sign posted! Night and day no comparison!


Why would beware of the dog mean it might bite.

This is such an old chestnut, it was being argued 40 years ago and as SB said there has never been a court case yet.


----------



## ChrisEdmunds (Apr 24, 2015)

Now, with the DDA covering intruders being bitten on your private property, I fear that it is only a question of time before vexatious litigant criminals (and there's many of those) realise that they will be quids in if they take a nip whilst trespassing.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Eh! Nearly every van I ever see is white. It is the most common colour. What a weird idea.
> 
> Why would beware of the dog mean it might bite.
> 
> This is such an old chestnut, it was being argued 40 years ago and as SB said there has never been a court case yet.


Yet being the key point! DDA didn't cover private properties 40 years ago Blitz so it is hardly "an old chestnut" is it? The law has only just changed so arguing it 40 years ago would have been very insightful considering there was no DDA then...


----------



## ciarasmum (Aug 21, 2013)

I was toying with the idea of a sign but then worried about advertising the fact that I had dogs at all. Ciara isn't a barker and won't bark if someone knocks at the door. So on one hand noone would know she was there, but do I want them to? I'm not sure to be honest.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Yet being the key point! DDA didn't cover private properties 40 years ago Blitz so it is hardly "an old chestnut" is it? The law has only just changed so arguing it 40 years ago would have been very insightful considering there was no DDA then...


It has been argued about in the dog press and on forums at regular intervals. Now private properties are covered by the DDA I would have though it even less of a worry. After all even if you have a sign up saying 'My dog will bite you ' it will make no difference to the outcome if someone gets bitten. and beware of the dog really does not mean that the dog will bite. The argument before was that you were admitting to having a dog that might bite therefore if anyone got bitten you would be prosecuted - which is rubbish or there would have been prosecutions under old laws. If your dog bites someone now you have broken the law regardless of signs and I would have thought that any sign you put up warning of dogs would help mitigate the offence.


----------



## ChrisEdmunds (Apr 24, 2015)

ciarasmum said:


> I was toying with the idea of a sign but then worried about advertising the fact that I had dogs at all. Ciara isn't a barker and won't bark if someone knocks at the door. So on one hand noone would know she was there, but do I want them to? I'm not sure to be honest.


Here's a strange one.. I had a delivery recently and the delivery guy knew that I had a dog because his handheld device thing had it listed on there. What's that all about?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a "Caution, Dogs running free" sign.. 

I have my gas delivered and the last time, they delivered it and the new system where the tank tells them it's close to empty failed to send me a text and whatever so they turned up without me knowing. They have their own gate to get too but without that sign they wouldn't have thought twice just walking in, this time they knocked. 

It doesn't imply they are nasty, it doesn't imply they might attack.. it doesn't imply that people should beware of them them.. it just means be careful my dogs might be out.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

ChrisEdmunds said:


> Here's a strange one.. I had a delivery recently and the delivery guy knew that I had a dog because his handheld device thing had it listed on there. What's that all about?


A lot of companies do this. My gas and electric company both have it listed that I have dogs. It's just so the delivery people are aware that they may have to be a bit more careful on the property.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine says
NO ENTRY
Ring bell for attention and await escort.
DOGS RUNNING FREE


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I am also of the opinion that a sign stating you have a dog at the property (however it is worded) will make no difference if your dog bites someone. It can be argued either way.

I have the following signs :-

This one on my gate










And this one at the end of the track that leads to my cottage :Woot


----------

